# 2005 Nissan Pathfinder slow accel, Limp mode? PLEASE HELP



## CRAZY BOB (Sep 28, 2008)

I have a 2005 Nissan pathfinder with only 46k miles. I had my radio going on acel mode for 30 min, which killed the battery...Very odd, but i had it jumped and the car started. Since then my car's aceleration is horrible. It sounds like it's stuck in high gear. From 0-20 it's takes like 5 seconds. I brought my car to a automatic transmission shop and he replaced the TCM but after doing so the car is still doing it. He is stumped on the problem. It's been 2 months, how do I get this problem fixed? Am I in limp mode? Or is it another problem? Any suggestions?


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

Suck it up and take it to a Nissan dealership.


----------



## CRAZY BOB (Sep 28, 2008)

I would you jack a$$, but I'm trying to figure out what the problem is. If your willing to paypal me the amount of MONEY they charge hourly be my guest, but I trust my mechanic which dosn't charge me for labor. 

Thanks for nothing and I feel bad for you to actually take the time to write this on my post.

Anyways, anyone else that has any information that would be HELPFUL please let me know.


----------



## greybrick (Feb 11, 2008)

One thing to try would be to disconnect the negative clamp on the battery, leave it off over night and see if something resets, also have you checked all of the PF fuses, not sure what they are for but there are a couple fuses at the battery positive post as well. I guess the check engine light hasn't come on as you haven't mentioned that, but it might be worth taking the truck to the dealership to see if the ECM is showing any internal error codes, or buy an ECM code checking tool. 

If you don't like dealership rates find a local shop which specializes in Nissan or Jap vehicles or make friends with some Nissan mechanics who could direct you to a tech who has a home business repairing Nissans. If you have a local mechanics training center or Tech college with mechanics courses sometimes they take in vehicles for training purposes and only charge parts and minimal labor. 

Another suggestion would be to read through the PF service manual in the section for engine and accelerator controls;

The Nissan Path :: View topic - Service and other Nissan manuals.

Look for a section called 'Accelerator Pedal Released Position Learning' page EC-77, which says that the procedure needs to be performed each time the ECM is disconnected.

You could also post a question about the problem on the NissanHelp forum: Pathfinder section, as there are several Nissan techs who post there;

Pathfinder - Nissanhelp.com

.


----------



## boogyman (Jan 24, 2005)

It sounds like the accelerator pedal position sensor. It happened to ours a few months ago. It's different from the throttle position sensor. If you can get the code from the truck it would help. Go to autozone and they will do it for free. Then you can get a better idea of the cause.


----------



## CRAZY BOB (Sep 28, 2008)

*I figured out the problem*

ok after two months passed the car is fixed. It ended up being the valve body that needed to be replaced. I guess this is a common part to go and when it is broke no codes are showed up on the computer. The only way to tell is by the O/D light stuck on the dash board.


----------



## boogyman (Jan 24, 2005)

Glad you finally got it fixed. Hope it runs like new again.


----------



## PFLuvr (Jan 19, 2011)

*Same issue 2005 Nissan Pathfinder transmission valve body issue*



CRAZY BOB said:


> ok after two months passed the car is fixed. It ended up being the valve body that needed to be replaced. I guess this is a common part to go and when it is broke no codes are showed up on the computer. The only way to tell is by the O/D light stuck on the dash board.


It's amazing, but I had a similar issue. Battery failure. Once putting in a new battery, I noticed the acceleration on my 2005 LEV6 Pathfinder was severely compromised. The mechanic I use for basic maintenance (oil changes, batteries, brake pads...) couldn't figure out what was the issue so off to the Nissan dealer. 

They determined it was an electrical issue with the value body (inside the tranny pan).

Trouble code -
p1764 DC Solenoid function
p1754 I/C Solenoid function

Total cost from the dealer for the value body: $1425 plus tax


----------



## Rbc (Oct 25, 2019)

CRAZY BOB said:


> I have a 2005 Nissan pathfinder with only 46k miles. I had my radio going on acel mode for 30 min, which killed the battery...Very odd, but i had it jumped and the car started. Since then my car's aceleration is horrible. It sounds like it's stuck in high gear. From 0-20 it's takes like 5 seconds. I brought my car to a automatic transmission shop and he replaced the TCM but after doing so the car is still doing it. He is stumped on the problem. It's been 2 months, how do I get this problem fixed? Am I in limp mode? Or is it another problem? Any suggestions?


----------



## Rbc (Oct 25, 2019)

Have you replaced the crankshaft positioning sensor and the camshaft positioning sensor?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Rbc said:


> Have you replaced the crankshaft positioning sensor and the camshaft positioning sensor?


Welcome to the forums, Rbc! You might want to check the date on some of the posts you're replying to. Crazy Bob's post is 11-years old and since he only has 3 posts, I doubt that any of them are recent!


----------



## Troyphilpott (Oct 31, 2019)

metro273 said:


> Suck it up and take it to a Nissan dealership.


My 2005 pathfinder goes into 4wd mode while driving and limps along very danherous what is the problem


----------



## Barbe1972 (Feb 9, 2020)

CRAZY BOB said:


> I have a 2005 Nissan pathfinder with only 46k miles. I had my radio going on acel mode for 30 min, which killed the battery...Very odd, but i had it jumped and the car started. Since then my car's aceleration is horrible. It sounds like it's stuck in high gear. From 0-20 it's takes like 5 seconds. I brought my car to a automatic transmission shop and he replaced the TCM but after doing so the car is still doing it. He is stumped on the problem. It's been 2 months, how do I get this problem fixed? Am I in limp mode? Or is it another problem? Any suggestions?


Mine did the same thing


CRAZY BOB said:


> I would you jack a$$, but I'm trying to figure out what the problem is. If your willing to paypal me the amount of MONEY they charge hourly be my guest, but I trust my mechanic which dosn't charge me for labor.
> 
> Thanks for nothing and I feel bad for you to actually take the time to write this on my post.
> 
> Anyways, anyone else that has any information that would be HELPFUL please let me know.


Mine did the same thing had diagnostics ran and they told me it was my throttle body. 180+ and 2 days shipping. I went home and googled it and found out it was a common thing. Well I watched a video on YouTube and it was a 15 amp throttle body fuse. Fixed for pennies amd works like a charm. This ia just a suggestion. Take it or leave it. Good luck.


----------

